# Ace is the #14 Maltese in the country right now



## KandiMaltese (Mar 27, 2007)

Ace is the #14 Maltese in the country right now with all the wins he's taken. 

Click here to see http://www.akc.org/nationalchampionship/in...onf&display



[attachment=35685:aceymajor.jpg]

Thanks for sharing in our celebration!! :chili: :chili:


----------



## triste (Aug 30, 2004)

CONGRATULATIONS! :chili: :chili:


----------



## carolicious (Feb 25, 2008)

CONGRATS ACE AND FAMILY!!!! :aktion033: :aktion033: :aktion033: :aktion033: :chili: :chili: :chili: :chili: :chili: :chili:


----------



## casa verde maltese (Apr 7, 2007)

:chili: :chili: :chili: :chili: :chili: :chili: :chili: :chili: :chili: :chili: :chili: :chili:


----------



## jen_hedz (Mar 5, 2008)

Congratulations!! :chili:


----------



## cknight (Jan 8, 2008)

Congratulations!!! Go Ace, you're the BEST!!!


----------



## emmie0527 (May 4, 2007)

WOW!!! That is great!!! :chili: Congratulations! 
:chili:</span>


----------



## ClaBec Maltese (Feb 19, 2007)

Congratulations. What an accomplishment for all of you. 

:chili: :chili: :chili: :chili: :chili: :chili: :chili: :chili:


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

Well, just look at you, Ace!! You're a star! But, we knew that already. :wub:


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

WOW!!!!! Congratulations!!!!! [attachment=35686:woohoo3.gif] [attachment=35686:woohoo3.gif] [attachment=35686:woohoo3.gif]

Here's the line up ....

CH Benatone Gold Button 
CH Bianca's Porcelain Doll 
CH Chatterbox Nothin' But Love 
CH Chrisman-Rhapsody Chills-N-Thrills 
CH Chrisman-Rhapsody's Marky Marc 
CH Crisandra Petite Pretty In Prada 
CH Divine's You Are My Shining Star 
Jacob's Annie Get Your Gun 
Lar Mor's Raising The Bar 
CH Lucci's Eye On The Stock Market Index 
Marlees Dust Storm 
CH Marlees Rocky Mt Storm 
CH Marlisa's Kiss Me Victoria 
*Midis Ace In The Hole *
CH Pashes Star-Crossed 
CH Patrician Phirebrand 
CH Ppst's Happy Harry 
CH Ragtaks Snow Bunny Of C And M 
CH Rhapsody's Smart Remark* 
CH Richelieu Sugar Smacks 
CH Richelieu's Undeniable 
CH Rijes Lil Sugar Puff 
CH Rolling Glenns Austin City Limits 
ROMINA VON HAUSSMAN 
CH Ryder Of The Wildskye 
CH Scylla's Small Kraft Neverland 
CH Spunsilk Sizzle-N-Hot 
CH Ta-Jon's Pawsitively Silly 
CH Thluka's Crystal Angel 

* BIS winner


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

Wow!! Congratulations!! I'm so thrilled for you!!! :chili: :chili: :chili: I'll join in the celebration with a glass of wine at dinner!


----------



## lillady (Jan 25, 2007)

Holy Moly-that's awesome!!! :chili: :chili: :chili: That's most certainly something to celebrate!!! We'll have to toast with some wine this weekend for Ace!!! :biggrin:


----------



## thefab5 (Feb 1, 2007)

Wow Congrats Andrea! :chili: 

Way to go Ace! :aktion033:


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

:chili: :chili: :chili: FANTASTIC!!!!!!! :chili: :chili: :chili:


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

> Wow!! Congratulations!! I'm so thrilled for you!!! :chili: :chili: :chili: I'll join in the celebration with a glass of wine at dinner![/B]



I'll celebrate by having dinner with my wine ~ lol

Congrats Andrea!!! Little Ace is quite the little guy :wub: 

We are very proud of him. :aktion033:


----------



## angel's mom (Feb 14, 2007)

WOW!!!! What fantastic news! Ace is gorgeous. Dian does do a fantastic job.


----------



## thinkpink (Sep 25, 2004)

That's incredible! Congratulations!


----------



## vjw (Dec 20, 2006)

Congratulations!!!! I have a feeling we're going to be hearing a lot of great news about Ace.





Joy


----------



## PreciousPrince (Feb 27, 2006)

Wow Andrea, Ace sure is taking the show world by storm isn't he? He looks gorgeous in that pic!


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

i'm soo happy for you!!

How did you know he was #14? I couldn't find that info!!


----------



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

CONGRATULATIONS :aktion033: :aktion033: :aktion033:


----------



## Alvar's Mom (Mar 5, 2007)

WOW! That is fantastic!!! :chili: :chili: :chili: :chili: :chili: Congratulations!


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

he's #14 on the list - but is the list alphabetical order? is there someplace else I can look for his standings? I am sooo proud of Ace (and ok, a little envious, LOL)


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

Congrats to Andrea and Ace!!!! That is something~~Way to go!!!!!


----------



## MandyMc65 (Jun 14, 2007)

> he's #14 on the list - but is the list alphabetical order? is there someplace else I can look for his standings? I am sooo proud of Ace (and ok, a little envious, LOL)[/B]


It does look like it's in alphabetical order. I'm sure he's up there, but I was
pretty sure that Richelieu's Undeniable was like 3rd or 4th....


----------



## aprdh (Oct 21, 2007)

:chili: :aktion033: :chili: :aktion033:


----------



## joyomom (Jan 13, 2008)

eah for Ace and Andrea!!!

Congratulations on being #14 *in the nation!!!!

*That is absolutely wonderful news!!!


----------



## jadey (Nov 2, 2006)

He is beautiful Andrea, you must be so proud. I have always loved ACE :wub: :wub:


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

Wow Andrea that is fabulous, congratulations :chili: :chili: :chili: way to go Ace, you are a champ, and mighty handsome too :wub: :wub:


----------



## MissMelanie (Feb 13, 2006)

Congrats! 

enJOY,
Melanie


----------



## LitGal (May 15, 2007)

Congratulations! :chili: :chili: 
Does Ace give autographs?


----------



## Bella Rose (Mar 21, 2006)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=552707
> 
> 
> 
> ...


And according to my last issue of The Maltese Magazine, CH Chrisman-Rhapsody Chills-N-Thrills is number one. I think that is a list of dogs (in alphabetical order) who are eligible for an invitation to the Eukanuba National Championship not a ranking.

Still a nice accomplishment for Ace!


----------



## Moxie'smom (Dec 16, 2007)

<div align="center"> :chili: :chili: :chili: :chili: :chili: :chili: :chili: :chili: :chili: :chili: :chili: :chili: :chili: 
:aktion033: :aktion033: :aktion033: :aktion033: :aktion033: :aktion033: :aktion033:


----------



## binniebee (Sep 27, 2007)

Wow! Congratulations, Ace, Andrea and Dian! 

Cyndi :chili: :chili: :chili: :chili:


----------



## msmagnolia (Sep 8, 2004)

Wonderful! And that's all the encouragement I need to open a Shiraz........


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

[attachment=35700:bravo.gif] [attachment=35700:bravo.gif]

Congratulations! That is so exciting!


----------



## Lois1103 (Oct 11, 2006)

Awesome!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Congrats!!!!!!


----------



## Andrea&Luci (Jul 30, 2006)

AMAZING!!!! CONGRATULATIONS!! he is absolutely beautiful!!


----------



## jazak (Feb 12, 2008)

Congrats. :chili: :chili: :chili: :chili: :chili: He sure is pretty!!!


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

OMG that's wonderful! Congratulations! I can't even imagine how proud you must be of that little guy. WOW!

Jane & the Girls


----------



## kathym (Aug 5, 2006)

:chili: :chili: :chili: ACE IS ON HIS WAY TO BECOMING THE STAR I KNEW HE'D BE :chili: :chili: :chili:


----------



## CloudClan (Jan 31, 2007)

> Congratulations! :chili: :chili:
> Does Ace give autographs?[/B]



I think that he gives "Pawtographs"  :biggrin: Sorry for the cheesy pun. I couldn't resist. 

We are all excited for you and Ace, Andrea. What happened this weekend?


----------



## Missy&Maggie (Jun 17, 2007)

WOW!!!! :chili: :chili: 

You must be so proud Andrea as must Dian!!! Congrats!!! :aktion033:


----------



## Carla (Aug 30, 2005)

Wow, that's a huge accomplishment.
[attachment=35703:congratu...confetti.gif]

Carla & Shotzi


----------



## camfan (Oct 30, 2006)

Absolutely amazing, Andrea! You all 100% deserve it! It's an honor to know you guys!!


----------



## theboyz (Jan 10, 2007)

CONGRATULATIONS!!!! Great job and a beautiful, wonderful ACE!!!!


----------



## Howren06 (Nov 29, 2005)

:aktion033: Congratulations! :aktion033:


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

WOW, Ace is doing great. :aktion033: Congrats to you & beautiful Ace. :wub:


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

Congrats!! :thumbsup: :chili: :aktion033:


----------

